# Toronto Open Winter '09



## Sa967St (Feb 1, 2009)

TOW is announced 

is anyone from here coming to it?

EDIT: here's the facebook event thing


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes! I'll be coming if all goes according to plan! I guess this means I actually have to start practicing seriously.

Do you know if there will be more mystery competitions? I remember my Mom won the Sudoku one at TOF


----------



## tecnikal (Feb 1, 2009)

yay! ill be there. Doubt i will be selling cubes as i still havent ordered them but yea


----------



## Setka456 (Feb 1, 2009)

i wanna go but i live in winnipeg and im not that great yet


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 1, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Do you know if there will be more mystery competitions? I remember my Mom won the Sudoku one at TOF


 I wish I was in that mystery event, I would have won lol (I timed myself and got ~40 seconds under her time). I dunno what the mystery events are, as they are... a mystery



tecnikal said:


> Doubt i will be selling cubes as i still havent ordered them but yea


 you should sell some


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 1, 2009)

I wanna go SOOOOOO DAMNNN BADDD 
square-1!! i've been waiting forever for square-1!!! and i can't frigging go.... *siiiiiiiiigh*


----------



## Bryan (Feb 1, 2009)

Setka456 said:


> i wanna go but i live in winnipeg and im not that great yet



You know that Minneapolis is only 7 hours away from Winnipeg, right? Canadians are welcome to attend.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 1, 2009)

I want to go, but our band festival ended up being on Saturday instead of Friday. For the first time... ever. ;-;


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm going, HOPEFULLY. (Already Registered!!! )

Day before my freakin' birthday, so my family might end up trying to hold a party for me on that day... I'll be so mad if they do that... 

anyway, I want to buy cubes (if I don't order some before I come)...
I might bring a few DS's to sell (since I'm ordering like 20).

Anybody have requests?


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 2, 2009)

I'd definitely buy a couple DS's. How much would you be charging?

@Sa967St

Good thing for my Mom you didn't enter then. She's very proud of the keychain she won


----------



## PeterV (Feb 2, 2009)

I plan on going. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## elimescube (Feb 2, 2009)

I am going!


----------



## tecnikal (Feb 2, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> I'm going, HOPEFULLY. (Already Registered!!! )
> 
> Day before my freakin' birthday, so my family might end up trying to hold a party for me on that day... I'll be so mad if they do that...
> 
> ...




i do! save one for me!  How much?? Lol soo much for me selling

@Sa967St 

i would, but i dont have the cubes or have the order in or the money 

Maybe next competition or we can even have a HUMONGOUS (and i MEAN HUMONGOUS) cube meet in T.O some time in the future 

(sorry for off topic )


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 2, 2009)

tecnikal said:


> i do! save one for me!  How much?? Lol soo much for me selling





Yalow said:


> I'd definitely buy a couple DS's. How much would you be charging?



I would say roughly $10? (maybe less if I buy in a bigger order...)

I'd have to PLACE the order first though; so I'll see what I can do -- if my Type As/YUGA don't work out that well I'll go ahead and get a bunch of those, plus a C / C4Y cube.

If anybody else is selling though (NOT DS's), I'd be glad to take a look and buy a couple. I need a 4x4x4 --> 7x7x7 and maybe another ES 2x2x2.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Feb 2, 2009)

I really want to go, but my biggest problem right now would be transportation. I need someone to give me a ride there, and if possible pick my ass up at the University of Waterloo... 
Otherwise, just pick my ass up where the bus drops me off and hope I can get back to the university for Monday.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 2, 2009)

TurbulentTurtle said:


> I really want to go, but my biggest problem right now would be transportation. I need someone to give me a ride there, and if possible pick my ass up at the University of Waterloo...
> Otherwise, just pick my ass up where the bus drops me off and hope I can get back to the university for Monday.



you should probably ask around on the canadiancubing forum, or on the quickconnect


----------



## Jai (Feb 2, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> tecnikal said:
> 
> 
> > i do! save one for me!  How much?? Lol soo much for me selling
> ...



$10? Nice, I sold my DS's for $5 each, because I got them for $2 in Thailand when I went there on vacation (sorry, I don't have any left). 
For the 4 -> 7 you need, you could start off by buying an Eastsheen 4x4 and 5x5 , available at Mind Games (it's not on their website, though).


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Feb 2, 2009)

Sweet, I might be able to go and actually find the place and get back to school on time on the Monday. I just need to confirm with my roommate (who knows Toronto a hell of lot better than me, considering I've been there 0 times) and when it's all good, I can register!
Oh man, this is so exciting. If DS's are seriously being sold, I would really like one if you haven't run out by the time I get to you. Depending on whether or not I can find you... This is my first competition and first interaction with any speedcubers, so I won't know anyone at all.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 2, 2009)

Jai said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > $10? Nice, I sold my DS's for $5 each, because I got them for $2 in Thailand when I went there on vacation (sorry, I don't have any left).
> ...


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Feb 4, 2009)

Definitely save one for me, as I just registered and will be attending


----------



## anderson26 (Feb 4, 2009)

I may be there, it depends on my schedule. But I also need a lot more practice. ala my personal best.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 6, 2009)

Okay, I placed the order.

After I receive them, I will be able to sell:
2x DianSheng (maybe +1 if my brother doesn't take one, so 3x?)
1x 2x2x2 White EastSheen (C2)
1x YUGA (White/Black)

at the TOW2009.
just talk to me and we'll work out a price. Shipping made the entire order cost ~$85.00 USD (I paid with PayPal, yay!)


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome. Remember to save me a DianSheng.

I was thinking of entering magic just for the heck of it, but then I realized with all my nervousness I'd probably destroy my magic 

I haven't registered yet, just because I haven't decided what I'm entering. I remember I regretted not entering more events at TOF, but my 4x4 and OH times are pretty bad, so I don't know if I want to enter them... I might just for fun, but I don't know...


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 6, 2009)

Yalow said:


> I haven't registered yet, just because I haven't decided what I'm entering. I remember I regretted not entering more events at TOF, but my 4x4 and OH times are pretty bad, so I don't know if I want to enter them... I might just for fun, but I don't know...


you can still change your events after you register


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh, I guess I might as well go ahead then. Thanks!

Edit: Alright. All registered.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 6, 2009)

ROFL my OH times are horrid (1min+) but I'm still going to do it (Hooray for DianShengs!)... now that I have my 2H cube (Yay YUGA!), I just have to find a backup 2H cube (Boo Type A )...


----------



## anderson26 (Feb 7, 2009)

Now with the new additions of the 6x6 and 7x7 as official events of th WCA, will the TOF be including these events in the competition?


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 7, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> Now with the new additions of the 6x6 and 7x7 as official events of th WCA, will the TOF be including these events in the competition?



doesn't look like it.


canadiancubing site said:


> *Events *
> The following is a list of the events being offered at the competition.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anderson26 (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah I was wondering this because they just came out with the official WCA rules for 2009 today and the TOF probably wouldn't update their site that fast. Anyway, I wouldn't think that they would do it either. But you never know.


----------



## anderson26 (Feb 7, 2009)

I think we should make a poll on this just to see whos going and who is not going. Just to have an estimate of how many people would actually show up. Just an idea.


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 7, 2009)

You can see on the site how many people have registered. I think more people will show up on the day of, but it will give you a rough estimate.


----------



## Setka456 (Feb 7, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Setka456 said:
> 
> 
> > i wanna go but i live in winnipeg and im not that great yet
> ...



yea i know , forgot about that 
me and my dad go down there alot to watch vikings, twins, wild and timberwolves. maybe i could set it up so i could go to a game the day of that competition.
when is it?


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 7, 2009)

It says 30 on the CC site... I assume maybe 35 - 40??

-- Even so, I think my first competition oughta be pretty cool -- I have like 5 cubes that I'm going to use for the comp. itself, plus a few more for sale!


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 7, 2009)

There were more sign-ups later on for TOF, so I assume plenty of people will appear in the coming days.

How are you planning to use 5 cubes for one competition? 

@Setka456,
It says on the website that the competition will start at 9:30 and run until about 4:30.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Feb 7, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> It says 30 on the CC site... I assume maybe 35 - 40??
> 
> -- Even so, I think my first competition oughta be pretty cool -- I have like 5 cubes that I'm going to use for the comp. itself, plus a few more for sale!


It is going to be my first competition too, and I agree, it ought to be awesome.
I am bringing all my cubes there  Six 3x3's and my one 4x4.
I'll be buying a lot of stuff there too, so I have to remember not to put too much in my backpack or else the trip home will be brutal XD


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 7, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> It says 30 on the CC site... I assume maybe 35 - 40??


 Registration has only been open for about a week, so I'm sure a lot more people than that would sign up (registration closes March 3). At TOF '08 over 50 people signed up (if I remembered correctly),so I'm guessing that TOW will also have about 50 people compete (or more )



Yalow said:


> @Setka456,
> It says on the website that the competition will start at 9:30 and run until about 4:30.


 I think he was asking when the next Minnesota competition is, not when TOW starts and ends.


----------



## samsung4123 (Feb 7, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> It says 30 on the CC site... I assume maybe 35 - 40??
> 
> -- Even so, I think my first competition oughta be pretty cool -- I have like 5 cubes that I'm going to use for the comp. itself, plus a few more for sale!


lol abr71310 were going to tie for 3x3 =P see you there >=]


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 8, 2009)

samsung4123 said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > It says 30 on the CC site... I assume maybe 35 - 40??
> ...



"Tie", eh?? -- I'll do so badly (first comp ever) that I might as well just forfeit now.

My times are getting worse and worse!!! (as I learn more and more PLLs -- currently 15) -- Plus, I'm learning BLD (classic Pochmann) right now, so no "major" practicing until next weekend (yay for long weekends! )


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 8, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I think he was asking when the next Minnesota competition is, not when TOW starts and ends.



Oh, oops 



abr71310 said:


> My times are getting worse and worse!!! (as I learn more and more PLLs -- currently 15) -- Plus, I'm learning BLD (classic Pochmann) right now, so no "major" practicing until next weekend (yay for long weekends! )



Good luck! I just started BLD-ing seriously a month or so ago (I had known the method, but never had a success). I entered it for the competition, and even if I get a success, with my current times I'll be last place in Canada 

Is the reason you're getting slower because it takes more time to recognize the PLL? Because that just takes some getting used to.

(Awesome, I didn't realize it was a long weekend )


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, the 15 I know don't include the Ns (1/72 probability) or Gs (1/18)...

But if I come across THOSE I will just use a T / J then finish with a U; the only PLLs I struggle to recognize are E, V and R; usually takes me ~3 seconds to see it then another 3 - 4 to execute...

Thank Carlin that I'm actually able to sub-30 if I get an easy 1-look OLL / PLL case that I can sub-5 LL in... 

I tried a BLD solve at Reach for the Top today, and oh gosh I suck at it... 

4 flipped edges and 5 flipped corners...

I really gotta improve.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 10, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> I tried a BLD solve at Reach for the Top today, and oh gosh I suck at it...


 Reach FTW! I have a Reach tourny in 2 days 
Oh and good luck with the BLD practice. I need to practice it too >_<


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Reach FTW! I have a Reach tourny in 2 days
> Oh and good luck with the BLD practice. I need to practice it too >_<



Wow I didn't even think anybody else on this forum would KNOW what Reach is! 
(Reach in Toronto is on Mondays and my school practices Wednesday or Thursday).
-- At least we won (SATEC is pro...) all of our games (barely); but hey, I'm on B team (in A division!!!), honestly, we're not great.

Still, I haven't had much time to practice BLD or OH, but I've been getting a lot of 35s singles and averages lately...

Maybe I'm improving and not knowing why?? O_O;;


----------



## Thompson (Feb 11, 2009)

I really hope I can learn to get good at BLD by the competition. I've only had one success and it takes me about 11 minutes... And abr71310 how much would you sell a black YUGA for?


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 11, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> -- At least we won (*SATEC* is pro...) all of our games (barely); but hey, I'm on B team (in A division!!!), honestly, we're not great.



Wow, I was actually considering going to SATEC, but I decided to go to my local school instead (it was decently far away, we had just heard it was a good school).

After hearing how many people here are in Reach I decided to go check it out (a bunch of my friends do it as well), and the teacher wasn't there on that ONE day . Maybe next time.

BLD practice is painful sometimes. Worst feeling ever: reaching up to pull off the blindfold, and just before you see the cube, thinking "Wait, I had parity, didn't I?"  I was only off by those pieces. Gaaah. Recall is getting easier though, and it takes less time to commit things to memory. I'm getting optimistic about TOW 

EDIT: Just remembered! Any Torontonian cubers going to the Jonathan Coulton show in April? I figure you guys would know him?


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 12, 2009)

Yalow said:


> After hearing how many people here are in Reach I decided to go check it out (a bunch of my friends do it as well), and the teacher wasn't there on that ONE day . Maybe next time.


Reach is funnnn, and if you join I'll probably see you at the next tourny (@ Loyola?)  There was a tourny at Appleby College today, but 3/7 of the schools didn't show up so they were all disqualified XD. I think your school was one of them...


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 12, 2009)

I might not sell the Black Yuga, since my friend just offered to buy one for 10 dollars and my math teacher wants an ES 2x2x2 (as well as another friend of mine)...

I definitely will have 2-3 DianShengs to sell, but that might be about it since my brother will steal 1 - 2 YUGAs and I'm using a YUGA for OH (man, I converted...  DS is still a nice OH practice cube!!).

EDIT:
@Sarah and Yalow: what region are your schools in? I'm in Toronto East, I think, but in Regionals we have to face the dreaded UTS...

ALSO:
If I bring a camera can somebody film my solve(s)? -- I suck at setting up tripods (for some reason I always end up breaking some part of it... >_>) and I might only be going alone (since my brother refuses to go, despite being as fast / faster than me, and my friends / family are all busy THE DAY BEFORE MY BIRTHDAY (yes, the 8th)... ).


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 12, 2009)

My school's in Halton, it's Abbey Park. I'm planning to film a lot of the comp anyway, so I'd be happy to film your solves as long as we aren't in the same round .

And Sa967St, that sounds like those slackers 

I'm feeling a lot more nervous about popping this time around, because last time I didn't have a DIY and I didn't have to worry about it.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 12, 2009)

Yalow! thanks! (I'm in TDSB, and TCDSB, those Catholics and their awesomeness with their own school board) -- My DIY is awesome, caps only ever came off once (none on the YUGA!)... xD


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 12, 2009)

Yalow said:


> I'm planning to film a lot of the comp anyway


 sweet, I was going to film stuff too, but I have to leave at 11-11:30am so I'll only be able to film solves from the first rounds >_<. I'll probably upload my best singles/avg5 as well as a complimation of other peoples solves to youtube 



Yalow said:


> And Sa967St, that sounds like those slackers


 your school was one of the ones that didn't show up!! XD


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 12, 2009)

Yalow said:


> sweet, I was going to film stuff too, but I have to leave at 11-11:30am so I'll only be able to film solves from the first rounds >_<


Aw, dang. What happens if you make it past those?


Sa967St said:


> your school was one of the ones that didn't come!


Yeah, that was what I meant


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 12, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > sweet, I was going to film stuff too, but I have to leave at 11-11:30am so I'll only be able to film solves from the first rounds >_<
> ...


 I'll have to drop out unless I can make it back on time, which I highly doubt. I'll be back in the afternoon for the afterparty. *sigh* just when I'm determined to make the finals, I can't


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 12, 2009)

Can anybody tell me how I can contact Dave Campbell directly??

-- I've been trying to sign my brother up for volunteering for the TOW 2009, but haven't gotten an e-mail back and it's been roughly 5 days...
Would he mind if I just used the link on the WCA website and e-mailed him directly? (The "volunteer" sheet on the Canadiancubing site seems to be broken, despite "working" for me... or they're just ignoring me! T_T;


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Feb 12, 2009)

Do you members from this forum tend to get together and just hang out during everyone's down time or whatever? Or do you all have your own clique of friends who go to the comps with you?


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 12, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Can anybody tell me how I can contact Dave Campbell directly??


 look for his email address in the canadiancubing forum



TurbulentTurtle said:


> Do you members from this forum tend to get together and just hang out during everyone's down time or whatever? Or do you all have your own clique of friends who go to the comps with you?


 We only see each other during competitions but we've had one get-together last summer, and there's one hopefully going to be one next week. Most of us know each other since we chat on MSN and stuff.


----------



## Jai (Feb 12, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Can anybody tell me how I can contact Dave Campbell directly??
> 
> -- I've been trying to sign my brother up for volunteering for the TOW 2009, but haven't gotten an e-mail back and it's been roughly 5 days...
> Would he mind if I just used the link on the WCA website and e-mailed him directly? (The "volunteer" sheet on the Canadiancubing site seems to be broken, despite "working" for me... or they're just ignoring me! T_T;



You don't really have to notify him in advance, you just have to tell him in the morning. If your your brother wants community service hours for volunteering, he'll have to help out for the whole day, it's the only condition under which Dave will sign forms and stuff.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Feb 13, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> TurbulentTurtle said:
> 
> 
> > Do you members from this forum tend to get together and just hang out during everyone's down time or whatever? Or do you all have your own clique of friends who go to the comps with you?
> ...


I meant during the comp, cause I kinda want to make cubing friends, and it would be nice if they were from this forum too.


----------



## anderson26 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm officialy signed up! I'll be practicing a good amount of time each day to get prepared for the competition. I'm so excited!


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 14, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> I'm officialy signed up! I'll be practicing a good amount of time each day to get prepared for the competition. I'm so excited!



GL to you mate!!!

-- My average dropped 12 seconds from when I signed up 2 weeks ago from 40 seconds to just under 30 (28!!!)...

Man, is the hype getting to me or am I actually improving?


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 14, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> anderson26 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm officialy signed up! I'll be practicing a good amount of time each day to get prepared for the competition. I'm so excited!
> ...



Geez, man, you're starting to scare me. (just kidding, good luck!)

I'm getting nervous, and I think my average is going all over the place because of it. It could also be because of my new C4Y cubes  hopefully I'll get used to them soon, but they're really nice. Way nicer than my Type A, I think.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 14, 2009)

TBH the type A / YUGA (not combo -- separately) got me my single and average PBs in the past couple of days...

I really think that my look-ahead is improving, but only slightly...

Knowing 16/21 PLLs helps too.


----------



## Jasontang381 (Feb 16, 2009)

sweet, im going too! and i have the same problem with the volunteering thing. the form on the sight says submittted, but havent gotten a reply yet. Ill see u guy there!


----------



## riffz (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## anderson26 (Feb 21, 2009)

Does anybody know what type of megaminxes they will have for sale at the competition?


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 21, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> Does anybody know what type of megaminxes they will have for sale at the competition?


I's pretty sure they will be PVC's, thats what they sold at the Niagara Open last summer.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anybody know what the White Rubik's 3x3x3 DIY kit looks like? And if that's the REAL one they're going to be selling for $12.00 at the competition?

I assume it's like a Type C.


----------



## Jai (Feb 22, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Does anybody know what the White Rubik's 3x3x3 DIY kit looks like? And if that's the REAL one they're going to be selling for $12.00 at the competition?
> 
> I assume it's like a Type C.



It's not a Type C, it's exactly what it says it is. A white Rubik's DIY. http://www.rubiks.com/Shop/Products/3x3 White Assembly Kit.aspx


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 23, 2009)

But does it work basically like a type C?

I remember people saying that a Type C is similar to a Rubik's DIY -- if it is really that similar I will not buy this; otherwise I might (I have bought 2 Type Cs from eBay for ~$14.xx USD each)...

13 days!!! <33


----------



## Jai (Feb 23, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> But does it work basically like a type C?
> 
> I remember people saying that a Type C is similar to a Rubik's DIY -- if it is really that similar I will not buy this; otherwise I might (I have bought 2 Type Cs from eBay for ~$14.xx USD each)...
> 
> 13 days!!! <33



Type C was supposed to be a Rubik's DIY clone, but I think they feel different. Don't quote me on this though, I don't have a Type C.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Feb 23, 2009)

Does the merch get sold out all the time at these events? Cause if so, I will make sure to wake up earlier and get there early. Not hard, as I will be staying at the residence overnight.


----------



## Jai (Feb 23, 2009)

TurbulentTurtle said:


> Does the merch get sold out all the time at these events? Cause if so, I will make sure to wake up earlier and get there early. Not hard, as I will be staying at the residence overnight.



No, not really (certain items and some low-stock items, though, usually get sold out, but everything's usually there for a few hours in the morning). Dave told me the merch list on the site is outdated (I assume he's restocked on some products already), and that he'd also be making a C4Y order to stock his merchandise, so there probably will be new items.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 23, 2009)

I might just get a Rubik's 3x3x3 DIY (White or black, dunno yet)...

Is it worth it? I heard they were like 19.99 somewhere CAD, (Or USD...???), but I wanted one just to see if it's like a Type C or better than any of my current speedcubes (lol, I'd bring stickers too, just so I can play around with it before the competition starts ^^)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 23, 2009)

no fair! howcome there isn't any WCA event in the west?


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 23, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> no fair! howcome there isn't any WCA event in the west?



well...there was this. And I've heard there will be another VOS (Vancouver Open Summer) this summer.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 23, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > no fair! howcome there isn't any WCA event in the west?
> ...



thank god! i have never entered any compitions before.

but when will it be held?


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Feb 23, 2009)

Jai said:


> TurbulentTurtle said:
> 
> 
> > Does the merch get sold out all the time at these events? Cause if so, I will make sure to wake up earlier and get there early. Not hard, as I will be staying at the residence overnight.
> ...


Fantsmo, because I plan on burning quite an few dollarios on this event.



daniel0731ex said:


> no fair! howcome there isn't any WCA event in the west?


Go to university in Ontario, like I did. Pretty much nothing happens for us in the west.



Sa967St said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > no fair! howcome there isn't any WCA event in the west?
> ...


Ooo, if so, then I might have to take my parents' invitation and head over to Vancouver this summer.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 6, 2009)

BUMP

TOW is tomorrow! good luck everyone


----------



## Jasontang381 (Mar 6, 2009)

sweet will u be there?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 6, 2009)

Jasontang381 said:


> sweet will u be there?



of course...well for most of the day


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks, good luck to you too!  I hope I make it to the second round! I can't believe how many people signed up.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 7, 2009)

get some footage!


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 7, 2009)

Gparker said:


> get some footage!


 definately


----------



## Jasontang381 (Mar 7, 2009)

Lol, looking forward to meeting u guyz


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 8, 2009)

That was great! I did terrible in the first round of 3x3, (29.xx average) and in the second round I did awesome  Every solve was sub 25 and I had a sub 20 

I had a lot of fun meeting you guys


----------



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=145851#post145851

crazy


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 8, 2009)

Yalow, admit it, that sub-25 round two was ALL my Edison. ^^


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Mar 8, 2009)

I did alright.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 8, 2009)

Gparker said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=145851#post145851
> 
> crazy


hilarious, how could everyone be so gulible?

and btw TOW was amazing


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 8, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Yalow, admit it, that sub-25 round two was ALL my Edison. ^^



That thing was amazing! Thanks for lending it to me for speed and BLD!


----------



## Bob (Mar 8, 2009)

Results are up:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TorontoOpenWinter2009

Sarah Strong: new fastest female?

Harris Chan: is a beast.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 8, 2009)

Yalow said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > Yalow, admit it, that sub-25 round two was ALL my Edison. ^^
> ...


don't forget you made the second round because Dave thought I wouldn't have come back to compete  you're welcome 



Bob said:


> Sarah Strong: new fastest female?



not yet
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006DZOA01
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SEUN01


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Mar 8, 2009)

I didn't even think I was going to even come close to making it into the second round when I was preparing for the competition. But I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Tyson (Mar 8, 2009)

Why does Harris Chan suck so much? His average got worse EVERY... SINGLE... ROUND!

Come on, I expect more.

*edit* I have just been told that Harris Chan has been performing terrible averages in his last 8 competition averages.

At least if you're going to be that slow, you're consistent.


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 8, 2009)

TurbulentTurtle said:


> I didn't even think I was going to even come close to making it into the second round when I was preparing for the competition. But I guess I was wrong.



Who were you?!?!?!?
TELL ME TELL ME TELL ME...
xD

Yalow, you're very welcome.
Sarah, LOL he was MUCH less nervous 2nd round because he didn't think he was going to make it.
sub-20 ftw.


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 8, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > abr71310 said:
> ...



Yeah, thanks for that  I was so annoyed when I was 26 on the list, it was really awesome to hear "If your name is Justin Jaffray come to the scrambler's table or you're going to miss out"


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 8, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Yeah, thanks for that  I was so annoyed when I was 26 on the list, it was really awesome to hear "If your name is Justin Jaffray come to the scrambler's table or you're going to miss out"


Something like that happened to be at the TOW last year. I placed 27th in the first round, but there was a mistake and I so was actually 26th, and then Mondo decided to drop out of 3x3x3 to try another multi bld attempt...so I luckily made the second round. 



abr71310 said:


> Sarah, LOL he was MUCH less nervous 2nd round because he didn't think he was going to make it.
> sub-20 ftw.


XD I was really nervous in the first and second round so I messed up a lot (1 DNF each round, and a bunch of horrible solves), but in the finals I was a lot more calm for some reason and I did really well and my times were really consistent. I don't understand why.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Mar 8, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> TurbulentTurtle said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't even think I was going to even come close to making it into the second round when I was preparing for the competition. But I guess I was wrong.
> ...


Um... I was the guy in the black hoodie...? Haha, I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Why does Harris Chan suck so much? His average got worse EVERY... SINGLE... ROUND!
> 
> Come on, I expect more.
> 
> ...



Yah, it was pretty horrible. The first round 3x3 average is just so bad:

9.14 = PLL skipped, but I did the wrong AUF, so +2
13.13 = Did E perm on the wrong angle, so I had to do H perm again.

And I still beated my PB from before haha. In the second round, I also had a +2 from the H perm.

anyway, congrats to everyone! It was an awesome competition as always, and this time the room was packed with new comers!


----------



## Tyson (Mar 8, 2009)

You would probably have already done sub-11 average if you could attend more competitions each year. You only attended 5 competitions in 2008, and it's March 7 and this was the first one for 2009.

You should come down to the New York/New Jersey area more. I live about an hour away from Bob by public transportation and he pretty much goes to everything so you're more than welcome to stay here so you can attend more competitions.

Bob probably gets like... 15-20 competitions a year. For you, that could mean around 60 attempts at averages, instead of the 14 you had in 2008.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 8, 2009)

Harris Chan said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Harris Chan suck so much? His average got worse EVERY... SINGLE... ROUND!
> ...



lol Slow down Harris, just a little bit.


----------



## pixelguy (Mar 8, 2009)

*great competition*

I'd like to personally thank all those who helped run the competition. This was the first time we went to one and didn't know what to expect. Everyone was friendly and my son had the time of his life! Now I got to go to all of them 

My apologies to the judges, and thanks for the patience in 4x4 and 5x5 for my son....just proud he finished them! 

BTW: I'm the 'happy' dad that brought his 6 year old Chrisitan to compete, Christian finished the 2x2,3x3 (65 sec. best), 4x4 and 5x5 that day....

Thanks again to all who organized and see you next time....


----------



## Dave Campbell (Mar 8, 2009)

Mr. Paiva, there is not need to apologize. We were all thrilled to have Christian compete in so many events. To see a 6 year old solve the 5x5 was a treat. Tell him to keep at it, and we look forward to seeing more of Christian in the future.


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 10, 2009)

TurbulentTurtle said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > TurbulentTurtle said:
> ...



I refuse to believe you're Eric Limeback, LOL...
If you are, WTF, of course you're going to make second round...


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Mar 10, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> TurbulentTurtle said:
> 
> 
> > abr71310 said:
> ...


Um... no...
I was the Asian guy with the black hoodie?
Uh... for every solve I sat on the chair with my legs crossed.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 10, 2009)

TurbulentTurtle said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > TurbulentTurtle said:
> ...


 I think you were the guy ahead of me in the merchandise line ...were you talking with Justin Eastman?


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 10, 2009)

TurbulentTurtle said:


> Um... no...
> I was the Asian guy with the black hoodie?
> Uh... *for every solve I sat on the chair with my legs crossed*.



Oh, I remember you then. I sat next to you for one of my 3x3 solves I think. I remember the judge asking you about that. I was wearing a green shirt.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Mar 10, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I think you were the guy ahead of me in the merchandise line ...were you talking with Justin Eastman?


That would be me. Assuming you were the girl with the awesome earrings.



Yalow said:


> TurbulentTurtle said:
> 
> 
> > Um... no...
> ...


Yeah, it was how I practiced at home, plus I find it a lot more comfortable to sit cross legged.


----------



## andatude (Mar 10, 2009)

ummm footage? lol


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 10, 2009)

TurbulentTurtle said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I think you were the guy ahead of me in the merchandise line ...were you talking with Justin Eastman?
> ...


yup 'twas me



andatude said:


> ummm footage? lol


 search 'TOW' 2009 or 'Toronto Open Winter 2009' on Youtube


----------

